# Green light ?



## D3 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have read hear about a green light to use when you need to go in during the off cycle at 12/12. What is this light & where do I get one?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2009)

any green spectrum light..but why would you wanna go in at dark cycle?  seems you would let in other light doing so..just my thaughts..


----------



## D3 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am having a little trouble dialing in my temp. during the 12/12 off cycle. I just need to go in a few times till I get it right.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 28, 2009)

have a look at the bottom of this page ! hope that helps take care ! peace.


----------



## Greenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

:yeahthat:  as well as Smoke stated, BTW SMOKE there could be a number of things to get in in 12/12. Power outage" unplug your lite so you don't hot start it, (generator) pump, fan, bulb, faliure, many reasons. I have installed a GREEN LIte just in case anything happens, better to be safe than ruin a grow. You can buy Green Bulbs at most hardware stores.


----------



## skallie (May 10, 2009)

yeh green lights are fine wont affect your grow

skallie


----------



## NorCalHal (May 10, 2009)

IMO, going into your room with just a regular light, or turning on your"bedroom" light has no ill effect at all.

I do 95% of my work during the "off" hours, and I just turn on the bedroom light, a regular 60w white bulb, and I have never got a Hermie, orhad the plants start to "revert" or anything bad. I have been doing this for years.

Just my experience.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> IMO, going into your room with just a regular light, or turning on your"bedroom" light has no ill effect at all.
> 
> I do 95% of my work during the "off" hours, and I just turn on the bedroom light, a regular 60w white bulb, and I have never got a Hermie, orhad the plants start to "revert" or anything bad. I have been doing this for years.
> 
> ...


 


so light leaks in the flower cycle is okay..Dam  I can spend more time in my shed now then..No hermies  Great  thanks for clearing this up..I was under the impression  I had to keep it totally dark for the 12 hrs dark cycle..now im going to look at them  in the dark  with aregular light..I could use a flash light then Right..its  small..and maybe put  a green plastic cover over it..Oh  Hell  Im so confused now..more then i was a couple years ago..oh  well im going to hit my bong now..and think this one over..


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2009)

I don't think he is talking light leaks. To me a light leak is a light that shines threw into the flower room all the time when the lights are off.

I have gone into my flower room and turned the light(regular light) on and retrieved stuff that I needed with no ill effects. I do not make a habit of this.


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2009)

I have read that Red is the color you want to use in a grow room during dark cycle, but then my memory may be slipping.  I have a red light (old pooltable light) on all the time in my family room near my girls who are vedgin and there has never been a problem.  The cover on the hanging light is red.  It kinda glows red enough to see when comming in the back door.  It stays on 24/7, while the girls are getting 14 hours of floro light.
(okay guys, yes I have had a few hermis this year, but this is a first and I think the problem was with the seeds, not my red light.......hum......hummmmmm....but the one male to female hermi hermed when he was not even in that area.  The girls are outside now and have to take thier chances.  The red light never really shined on them, just kinda glowed a couple rooms away.)


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 10, 2009)

I don't lnow about any other colors but The one that for sure doesn't wcrew with them is the green.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 10, 2009)

haha *norcalhal* whyd you have to go and get me all confused 
i want to experiment with this being able to turn a light on during dark hours of flowering thing, but... im to scared


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 10, 2009)

*i agree with norcal hal  i have my flowering in my bedroom so i often need to go in there at night when my girls are sleeping and only 2 hermies in nearly 18mths and i think that was down to the beans genetics ,we all seemed to get hermies of them 
but i do know puffin afatty used a green light with no ill effects inthe reveg of snow white ,,goodluck eace:,,,*


----------



## NorCalHal (May 11, 2009)

Ya, there is a big difference in a 24/hour a day light leak and going into your room for 20 minuates withthe light on. A light leak can cause issues, imo.
But a quick bit of work with a small light on for 20 minuates should be ok.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)

I replaced the bulb in the fixture with a green cfl, it's awesome.

All I do is flip teh switch, and I can see.


----------



## MootPointBlank (May 18, 2009)

I found this here, allegedly by Ed Rosenthal.

"*Green and Blue Light At Night
*As plants evolved over hundreds of millions of years they never actually had to deal with separation of light spectra or unusual lighting regimens. When they receive light it came from the sun in a mixture of spectra and they could pick and choose which to use. It was only with the advent first of gas and then electric lighting that plants encountered unusual regimens and splintered spectra.
Plants measure day length using the red light spectrum. While they use other spectra for other purposes, they are not sensitive to them as far as flowering is concerned. They are almost totally insensitive to green light and for this reason reflect it back to us while absorbing most other spectra.
Plants' insensitivity to green light can be used to a gardener's advantage. You know that turning the light on in the middle of the dark cycle disturbs the plants' flowering paradigm. The light, HPS, fluorescent and MH lamps all emit red light. Green fluorescent and LED lights contain no red light and will not disturb the dark period. You can go in the garden under adequate light to work, as long as it is green.
Plants use blue light for certain regulatory processes and also for photosynthesis. Chlorophyll absorbs both blue and red light and uses the light's energy to power the complex process in which water and atmospheric carbon dioxide are converted to sugar and oxygen to gas. Blue light does not affect the regulation of flowering.
When blue light is turned on during the dark period, plants photosynthesize but their flowering isn't affected. This results in more growth as the plants produce more sugars. Before LED lights it was difficult to create pure blue light. Instead, most of the time other spectra were filtered out, which can be an inconvenient process. Try using between 20 and 40 watts of mixed blue light per 1000 watts of regular light. *I have done only initial experimentation with this so test this in a limited way of increasing total yield*.
Aside from red and blue light, plants also use orange light for photosynthesis. I haven't experimented with them yet, but orange LEDs might also help increase yield and probably can be lit continuously, just like blues. More on this as the news breaks-or at least as it fractures.

that's it for experimental lighting.

hope it was helpful and remember,

*THIS IS ALL EXPERIMENTAL*"

Thanks Ed,
MPB


----------



## D3 (May 18, 2009)

I got one. It's brighter than I thought it would be. Works great. Thanks everyone. Later Man


----------

